# boudreaux bloodline?



## Pknattsr (Jul 15, 2013)

hey everyone im from southern Louisiana and everytime I run into someone I hear they have dogs with Boudreaux bloodline. I have heard this for years ever since I got into this breed of dog. my question is are their any particular characteristics that this bloodline has and is Boudreaux just another name for eli blood? just as a side note the town im from is literally the next town over from where Floyd Boudreaux lives. thanks in advance


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Pknattsr said:


> hey everyone im from southern Louisiana and everytime I run into someone I hear they have dogs with Boudreaux bloodline. I have heard this for years ever since I got into this breed of dog. my question is are their any particular characteristics that this bloodline has and is Boudreaux just another name for eli blood? just as a side note the town im from is literally the next town over from where Floyd Boudreaux lives. thanks in advance


Hell if youre that close to Mr.Boudreaux why not try to meet him and ask him? Id be doing everything I can to meet ppl close to him to try to meet and learn from him. May even be able to get yoyrself a dog straight from him if it worked out.


----------



## Pknattsr (Jul 15, 2013)

@just tap pits I will certainly do that if I get the chance to meet him I just don't know of any events in my area to meet him at and I just don't want to pop up at his home but thanks for the advice

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Pknattsr said:


> @just tap pits I will certainly do that if I get the chance to meet him I just don't know of any events in my area to meet him at and I just don't want to pop up at his home but thanks for the advice
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No, doing that down theres a good way to get head lights shot out lol. I ment more like do you k ow someone who knows sum1 close to him? Id try that route. I dont know if the adba posts show dates amd locations on their site but it may be worth a look to see.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I am trying to look up some threads for you to read  hold on a sec! 
Eli is a Boudreaux dog...but so is Badger, Boze, Blind Billy, etc. 
I personally love these dogs. However, many will say they have a Boudreaux dog when it's only in the ped way way back. A lot of people talk smack and just throw out the name to hook you much like they do with Colby, OFRN, Garner, RB/J, Jeep, etc. There ARE quality dogs of these lines, you just have to find them  don't settle for less!know what you want in a dog! I fell in love with this line somewhat recently after going to a show and talking to people. Real Boudreaux dogs are A LOT of bulldog! They are often very DA, very high energy, but are still good house dogs and intelligent. Of course this can be said of a lot of other bloodlines as well  not sure about you, but I like me a good feisty bulldog


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Here is one thread to read: http://www.gopitbull.com/history/21702-historical-interview-floyd-boudreaux.html

And I agree with JTP above, try to find people that may know Floyd! I am all the way up north, but if I were you I would try to talk to him  a real dog,an so close to you!


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

::::COACH:::: said:


> I am trying to look up some threads for you to read  hold on a sec!
> Eli is a Boudreaux dog...but so is Badger, Boze, Blind Billy, etc.


 Don't forget Skull and Maverick..............


----------



## Pknattsr (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks guys ill check out the adba site to see if they have any shows nearby

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

